# why am I the bad guy always?



## pats1987 (Dec 26, 2013)

So tonight im spending time with my brother im 26 hes 14. Me my wife, mother and grandmother and my stepson (wifes son). My motherIin laws son my brother and myself were playing grand theft auto and obviously I dont want a 6 yr old to see that(wife step son and mother in laws 4yr old daughter. He kept coming om the room and I told him to go play 10 times within a 15 min span I mean you know how kids are. He comes in again and I said you have to go play and I said please dont make me yell on christmas. He starts balling his eyes out. My wife comes in and goes really gives me a dirty look and says its time to leave and stops everyones fun. No ome wanted tk leave before this. We get home and she tells me I treat he son like sh***. I work 40hrs a week. Go to school taking 15 credits and play with him every night. My family drives in from a 13 hour drive here and I want to spend time with my brother and thats being selfish for her. I moved here and changed my whole life for her and nothing k do is good enough. She even questioned where I left for 30 min last night when k said i went to cvs. She kept prying and said im not stupid what did you do. Fi ally I caved and said I got her a xmas card and she didnt believe me. She doesnt trust me and open says that she doesnt. I never have cheated on her and im her second husabnd. The first is why we cant leave town. I feel like im going no where fast. For xmas I bought something for 500 she said I could get. She chanhed her mind last minute and said you cant any more and I said but its ordered and she flipped. She needs to control the money what I do who I talk to and where we go or shes pissed. She says ibdidnt even spend that much on my son. I said we your right you spent more than that but she only got mad. I dont know what to do. I own a house where we live and have a shared car in both names as well as one just in mine. What do I do?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThreeStrikes (Aug 11, 2012)

Why did your wife's first marriage end?


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

You probably don't want to hear this, but with all the family over, Christmas night probably isn't the right time to lock you and your brother in a room to play a video game that shuts out everyone else, especially your step son, who is six years old and wants to spend time with male role models. 

He's learning from you how to celebrate Christmas, and what he learned from you is that it's a time for isolation, not togetherness.


----------



## Honorbound (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm sorry, Pat... but I had a real hard time reading that. Could you maybe proofread future posts? It would really help.


----------

